# 2001 Maxima Suspension



## Guest (Aug 9, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I have a 2001 Maxima GXE, would like to get input on making:

The suspension tighter, but not to impact ride quality too much. 
I tired progressive springs and NGY shicks on my Camry, but bottomed out too much.


Exhaust a little more pronounced

Any ideas on products, methods? Any input greatly appreciated.


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

Take a look at my homepage/cardomain site for suggestions and to see how it looks on the car. Let me know if you have any questions.

Mike


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

npd4jr said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a 2001 Maxima GXE, would like to get input on making:
> 
> ...


For the 5th gen Max's, I would suggest either Eibach or Tien springs with a KYB AGX strut setup for the suspension. As far as the exhaust note goes, I would try a ram style Warm air intake first. It really gets deep and throaty. Most of the time, you can hear the intake on a Maxima much better than the exhaust, not to mention you'll save quite a bit in cash.

David


----------



## cutlr7 (Nov 10, 2003)

I would suggest H&Rs and Tokicos, nice ride and good stance while not being too low..... I would add a Y-pipe and B-pipe and leave stock muffler..... Sounded sweet on my old 2k :thumbup:


----------



## hnda etr (Nov 16, 2003)

The ABSOLUTE best thing to do to improve handling on your max, is to install a rear sway bar.

The rear sway bar alone will dramatically decrease your car's body roll when going around a curve.

Also, and spring that lowers your car, is going to stiffen the ride, so you'll have to find a balance between performance and comfort.

If you've ever ridden in a luxury car, like the good ol' caddy, you'll see that the ride is smooth as silk, but going over bumps the car will bounce up and down. Going around curves, the luxury car will lean like a mofo..

The purpose of the "shock absorber" is not to absorb the shock of bumps on the road. That is the job of the springs. The purpose of the shock is actually to dampen the oscillation (bouncing up and down) of the springs. 

Also, the lower your tire profile, the rougher the ride... remember, your tire height acts as a cushion. So the smaller the height, the less the cushion.




npd4jr said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a 2001 Maxima GXE, would like to get input on making:
> 
> ...


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

I said go with H&R and KYB GR2 for a little better than stock ride.


----------



## e34bmw_a33max (Aug 6, 2003)

don't get sprints. ride sucks. i love them though. 

i agree with the other guys, go for the H&R's if you're looking for a better ride.

good luck with the modding!


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

For an economical solution you could try some Maxspeeds with KYB GR-2s ..... I have some with less than 5k miles for $210 for everything


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

I have a the KYB ajustables on my car (from Cattman) and the Eibach springs and I like it cuz It rides almost like factory and If I want I cat set them to rattle my teeth. (I do that whan I go to out meets)


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

where do you live at npd4jr?


----------

